# Xp machine can't see any other PCs in "My Network Places"



## outlawzgosu (Jun 7, 2007)

I setup a home network with three machines (Vista, Win7, and XP). All of them are in the "MSHOME" workgroup. I enabled file sharing on all of them and it was working fine. 

After I upgraded NOD32 to v5, the Xp machine stopped seeing the other computers in "My network places". If I click on "View Workgroup Computers" it shows me this error:



> Mshome is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administration of this server to find out if you have access permissions.
> 
> The specified network name no longer available.


The other machines can see and access the XP machine in "Network", but the XP machine can't see the others. 

I tried uninstalling NOD32 and performing a system restore to before the upgrade. The problem is still there. 

What should I do?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you need to use the nod32 removal tool 
*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* EST - LINK to EST list of uninstall tools *
Uninstallers (removal tools) for common antivirus software - ESET Knowledgebase

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* EST Nod32 - removal tool *
How do I uninstall or reinstall ESET Smart Security/ESET NOD32 Antivirus? (4.x) - ESET Knowledgebase

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

make sure that netbios is enabled over tcp/ip. This is set on the wins tab in tcp/ip properties


----------

